# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  [FURIOUSGOLD][PACK7] FC HUAWEI MODULE - Update 2.0.0.0101 - HOT UPDATE -

## mohamed73

What's new !?    *Huawei G9 Lite* VNS-AL00 (FRP unlock,Repair MEID,IMEI,BT,MAC,SN,Country,Vendor)*Huawei GR3 TAG-Lxx* (FRP unlock)*Huawei Honor 5A* *CAM-AL00, CAM-CL00* (FRP unlock,Repair MEID,IMEI,BT,MAC,SN,Country,Vendor)*Huawei Honor 5A* *CAM-xxx* (FRP unlock, Network unlock, Repair IMEI,BT,MAC,SN,Country,Vendor, Bootloader code)*Huawei Honor 5C* *NEM-xxx* (FRP unlock, Network unlock, Repair IMEI,BT,MAC,SN,Country,Vendor, Bootloader code)*Huawei Honor 7 Lite NEM-xxx* (FRP unlock, Network unlock, Repair IMEI,BT,MAC,SN,Country,Vendor, Bootloader code)*Huawei Honor 8 FRD-xxx* (FRP unlock, Network unlock, Repair IMEI,BT,MAC,SN,Country,Vendor, Bootloader code)*Huawei Honor Note 8 Premium EDI-AL10* (FRP unlock, Network unlock, Repair IMEI,BT,MAC,SN,Country,Vendor, Bootloader code)*Huawei Honor Note 8 Standard EDI-DL00* (FRP unlock, Network unlock, Repair IMEI,BT,MAC,SN,Country,Vendor, Bootloader code)*Huawei Honor V8 Premium KNT-xxx* (FRP unlock, Network unlock, Repair IMEI,BT,MAC,SN,Country,Vendor, Bootloader code)*Huawei Honor V8 Standard KNT-xxx* (FRP unlock, Network unlock, Repair IMEI,BT,MAC,SN,Country,Vendor, Bootloader code)*Huawei MediaPad M2 7.0 PLE-xxx* (Network unlock, Repair IMEI,BT,MAC,SN,Country,Vendor, Bootloader code)*Huawei P8 LITE SMART TAG-L01* (FRP unlock)*Huawei Y3II LUA-Uxx* (FRP unlock)*Huawei Y5II CUN-Lxx* (FRP unlock)*Huawei Y6 Elite LYO-Lxx* (FRP unlock)*Huawei Y6II CAM-xxx* (FRP unlock, Network unlock, Repair IMEI,BT,MAC,SN,Country,Vendor, Bootloader code)*Huawei Y6II compact LYO-Lxx* (FRP unlock)   *NEW VIDEO:*  
 [YOUTUBE]TrGaWaa-W5o[/YOUTUBE]    *FRP CREDITS CAN BE PURCHASED FROM:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *HOW TO PURCHASE FRP CREDITS VIDEO:*    
 [YOUTUBE]VlnuYaBww14[/YOUTUBE]    *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *YouTube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Forum:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

